# Gibson SGJ and Orange amp for $650 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

A year or two ago, I wouldn’t have thought this was a great deal (not bad, but not great) but looking at the prices that ANY Gibson is going for these days...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The 2014 SGJ had great sounding '61 Zebra pickups. It will sound awesome with that amp.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Good price but that guitar is fuuuuuugly!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

fogdart said:


> Good price but that guitar is fuuuuuugly!


Considering the amp alone goes for $419 new ($475 with tax) I could live with a little fugliness for what I’d have into the guitar.

I’m not up on Orange amps, but could you get $300 for that amp? Because if I only had $350 into that SG, I wouldn’t feel so bad about giving it a rattle-can makeover.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I agree 100%.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Considering the amp alone goes for $419 new ($475 with tax) I could live with a little fugliness for what I’d have into the guitar.
> 
> I’m not up on Orange amps, but could you get $300 for that amp? Because if I only had $350 into that SG, I wouldn’t feel so bad about giving it a rattle-can makeover.


The finish is lacquer and strips off easily, and they look pretty good natural.

Those SGJs used to be all over the place for $400 or so because Gibson blew them and the LPJ out at Best Buy in 2015 for $500! Might've been $449 for the SGJ. It was crazy because the pickups are Burstbucker Zebra 61s, which were also used in the Les Paul Peace, and some Traditionals, and they were plekked! My little avatar pic is refinished 2014 LPJ.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> The finish is lacquer and strips off easily, and they look pretty good natural.
> 
> Those SGJs used to be all over the place for $400 or so because Gibson blew them and the LPJ out at Best Buy in 2015 for $500! Might've been $449 for the SGJ. It was crazy because the pickups are Burstbucker Zebra 61s, which were also used in the Les Paul Peace, and some Traditionals, and they were plekked! My little avatar pic is refinished 2014 LPJ.


Oh, I remember the “Great Best Buy Blowout” of 2015. I bought a couple Gibsons back then. But the price of used ones lately hasn’t reflected those bargain prices from 5 years ago.

I also remember when you could get those early 2000s SG Faded Specials for $500 used all the time. Now I see guys asking $800 to $1000 for them. Heck, 2 or 3 years ago, I would see SG Standards for $1000 and often, even lower. Now, 1500 bucks seems to be the norm. As someone recently posted in the Electric Guitar forum, prices have really gone up on new Gibson and Fender guitars the last couple of years and the used prices have followed in their wake.

Deals like this SGJ are becoming few and far between.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Bought by a flipper. Guitar is now listed by itself for $650.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

There's only about 9 actual guitar players in Ottawa. The rest are flippers.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> There's only about 9 actual guitar players in Ottawa. The rest are flippers.


...and it’s not simply “for sale by a different guy so he _must_ be a flipper”. I’ve had personal experience with this guy.


----------

